
YAML, JSON, JSONB, and Rails - veneratio
https://karat.com/blog/post/engineering-at-karat-yaml-json-and-data-modeling/
======
veneratio
We use YAML, now JSON, for some of our flexibly defined data. Porting it to
JSONB in Rails was filled with some interesting lessons.

